# Happy birthday Darwin!!!



## Mr2dude (Apr 24, 2014)

So today is my columbian tegu's 1rst birthday. I decided I would join the forum as celebration. I've been lurking in the shadows for a while lol. So my Darwin was 2 months old when I got him and he was almost at the 6 inch mark. He is now almost 3 feet long and still growing!!! When I got Darwin the pet shop warned me that these are aggressive and recommended a bts or beardie instead. I've heard this a lot about this species, but I don't understand why they have the bad rep... He's more tame than my cats!!!


----------



## Josh (Apr 24, 2014)

Woo hooo Darwin! Congrats on 1 yr and welcome to the TeguTalk forum! Glad you've finally decided to join us!  
Would love to see some more photos of Darwin in our media gallery as well!


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 8, 2014)

Adorable. I miss my Columbian!


----------



## zfro (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear that you have cats with him. How long did it take for them to get used to each other ?


----------



## Mr2dude (Jul 9, 2014)

zfro said:


> I'm so glad to hear that you have cats with him. How long did it take for them to get used to each other ?


They actually don't interact... We had Darwin escape once and found him in the bathroom cornered by the cats, whipping at them. Thank god he wasn't hurt or anything. I think the cats were just curious, but I wouldn't want to chance it.


----------



## Mr2dude (Jul 9, 2014)

It's kinda crazy... He's grown another 3" since his birthday and is now 3' 4"...


----------



## zfro (Jul 10, 2014)

That's how my cats are with him they are pretty curious but don't really touch him. One of my cats his at another cat because they were getting close to my tegu (vader)


----------

